# Problem connecting to steaming device



## jsvette56 (Jan 25, 2003)

I am out of the US using my 2 iPads to stream TV from my 2 Tivo units which has been working pretty flawlessly, until yesterday. 

I CAN connect to both Tivo units and see all the programs recorded and ones being recorded but when I try to watch I now get a message "There was a problem connecting to streaming device" and says I should "start setup" but setup fails each time. Same problem occurs on both iPads. I've rebooted both iPads, with no success. 

If I were on a short trip I wouldn't worry about it, but I'm going to be away for three more months. I've checked network at home(remotely) and here and both are over 30mbps. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jsvette56 said:


> I am out of the US using my 2 iPads to stream TV from my 2 Tivo units which has been working pretty flawlessly, until yesterday.
> 
> I CAN connect to both Tivo units and see all the programs recorded and ones being recorded but when I try to watch I now get a message "There was a problem connecting to streaming device" and says I should "start setup" but setup fails each time. Same problem occurs on both iPads. I've rebooted both iPads, with no success.
> 
> ...


 If you can have someone power cycle your Stream device (you didn't mention if it was standalone or Roamio Pro/Plus based) that would be the 1st thing to try.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I have gotten that fairly often lately because my networking equipment is cycling. I don't know for sure but I would bet that it has to do with DHCP reservations, but I could be wrong (I wish you could set a static IP.)

I would do this (in this order):

1. On the ipad, go into the task switcher (double click on the home button) and close out the tivo app
2. Pull the plug on the tivo stream for about 15 seconds or so
3. Plug the power cord back in, let it go for a couple minutes to re-initialize itself
4. open up the tivo app and go straight to setup and run that again.

Like I said, I've been playing with a lot of network settings and rebooting my equipment, I am betting that is what is causing all of my problems with the stream (and other equipment.) Unfortunately I have to do a lot of 802.11ac testing right now so that is causing all kinds of problems for me.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I am having this same problem since the tivo app updated to v3.3


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Rebooting the stream did not help. Shutting down the iPhone app and restarting fixed it. But now closed captions are always on, no matter what the CC toggle button is set to.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

SugarBowl said:


> Rebooting the stream did not help. Shutting down the iPhone app and restarting fixed it. But now closed captions are always on, no matter what the CC toggle button is set to.


 Looks like that is a bug with updated version of the iOS App. See:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10122387#post10122387


----------

